# Make my monitor brighter?



## Raiki (Jun 2, 2006)

It's not "sooo" dark, but it IS pretty dark. The brightness and stuff is all at max, and is still dark. In games like Call of Duty 2, I can't see much at night (it's not supposed to be like that) and in buildings and semi dark areas. It's not the game, because it's like that for me with other games too. So how can I make my monitor brighter?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

how old is your monitor?

and is it a CRT or a LCD ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm guessing a new monitor is the cure.


----------



## Raiki (Jun 2, 2006)

My monitor came with my 2000 Compaq computer


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I'm guessing a new monitor is the cure.


Think you might be right!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's 6 years old, it may have reached the end of it's useful life.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

This is a great app. I use it for all gaming. Activating the default hot keys, CTRL + ALT + "+" will increase gamma each time you hit "+", hitting "-" will lower it. CTRL ALT F1 will put you back to normal. You can also use hot keys for brightness, I prefer the gamma. That is just the tip of the iceberg on what it does. You can have all sorts of custom settings that load when your program starts. Way too many things to list. You can use it indefinately if you don't mind the nag/splash screen. Well worth the money.

http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm


----------

